# L6 (orig. L5) Hierodula venosa ❤



## hysteresis (Dec 12, 2018)

What a day!

Here's one of our H. venosa L5 babies!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Graceface (Dec 12, 2018)

Cute!  Congrats on the new additions


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Cute!  Congrats on the new additions


Thank you!

Its pair suffered a situation in transit. Some tape was exposed and her raptorial tarsi stuck. How long? I dunno. 

When I came home after work, her front tarsi seemed okay. Instead, she favours a rear leg. She holds it out walking with it up in the air. She does use occasionally. 

We'll see how this goes. She ate.

Here she is...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Oops. I goofed on the title.

Corrected.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Here she was, as I received her.

Poor thing must've flopped around.

Sorry for the photo rotation. Ill fix it in a bit.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh goodness, poor baby! Is that a container with a taped divider inside? She was shipped that way? 

Hopefully everything is fine. Eating is always a good sign. Tarsi can regrow, so even if they are damaged they should be okay in the next molt


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Oh goodness, poor baby! Is that a container with a taped divider inside? She was shipped that way?
> 
> Hopefully everything is fine. Eating is always a good sign. Tarsi can regrow, so even if they are damaged they should be okay in the next molt


I figure so.

While they had a heat pack, I think they were a bit cold too.

I hope she takes her dubias. I left two in her bin.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 13, 2018)

Think her "foot" will be healed in the next molt. She looks beautiful with the yellow in her arms.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 13, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I figure so.
> 
> While they had a heat pack, I think they were a bit cold too.
> 
> I hope she takes her dubias. I left two in her bin.


It's definitely cold enough to need some good insulation even with heat packs in your neck of the woods. Sound like she is okay, though

Sending you and your new additions some positive vibes


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for that @Graceface.

Im not so optimistic. While she can hang there and chill, I know she had a very rough ride. We'll see.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

My guy said he'd make good as its his fault. He just had a ghost ooth hatch.

Either way, im going for ghosts sometime in the very near future.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 13, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Thanks for that @Graceface.
> 
> Im not so optimistic. While she can hang there and chill, I know she had a very rough ride. We'll see.


You never can tell. I've had ones I thought would ever make it hang in there and ones I thought were fine take a sudden bad turn. I'm holding out hope she will make it through for you 



hysteresis said:


> My guy said he'd make good as its his fault. He just had a ghost ooth hatch.
> 
> Either way, im going for ghosts sometime in the very near future.


That's Good! I wouldn't ever recommend using tape like that in an enclosure. And... You should _*totally*_ get ghosts! They are awesome


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats on the new additions! GET GHOSTS!!!!!!!!!! They are awesome! 

I am glad that one survived, I agree with @Graceface, no one should use tape in an enclosure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks! I plan on four ghosts very soon, and am hoping for four orchids sometime, when available. Also, our dude worries about cold weather shipping orchids. 

Hopefully we get at least one oh-so-pretty girl orchid.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Thanks! I plan on four ghosts very soon, and am hoping for four orchids sometime, when available. Also, our dude worries about cold weather shipping orchids.
> 
> Hopefully we get at least one oh-so-pretty girl orchid.


I hope you can get all of them! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I hope you can get all of them!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


We'll get there.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> We'll get there.


Eventually ..........   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

The girl is still hanging in there. Again she tracked and struck at her dubia but no cigar, then lost interest. 

The other shows no interest in food but is agile and appears healthy. Both are hanging from their mesh lids.

Dude says they're due to molt. Probably soon. Maybe that's it? If girlie doesn't get her butt in gear, I fear she'd mismolt.

I keep them well misted, and sit their enclosures on top of a cable box (each) to raise their temp a few degrees. It's not hot, just warm.

Dude said they do fine at room temps if they're kept fairly humid so I mist them once in the morning and once at night. I try to keep the humidity in, as our house varies between 38 and 45 percent.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> The girl is still hanging in there. Again she tracked and struck at her dubia but no cigar, then lost interest.
> 
> The other shows no interest in food but is agile and appears healthy. Both are hanging from their mesh lids.
> 
> ...


I hope they molt soon and I am glad the girl is doing well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 14, 2018)

Nevermind. LoL.

Sick girl is molting right before our eyes. We should have left her alone.

Shes still in process. Don't know what's going to happen.

Nerves *SHATTERED*


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 14, 2018)

Is there *ANYTHING* I can do to facilitate the molt? Misting?

.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 14, 2018)

She almost made it. She fell and had her shed practically 100 pct off.

I managed to hang her from it just above a soft clean surface ans she slid right out.

Here:






The problem is that she's just sooooo weak. But shes hanging on to her mesh vertically by her raptorials.She IS articulating all legs.Just slowly. Her rear left leg is still missing its tarsus (found it earlier tonight in her enclosure). And MAN is she fluffing up.

Not the way I wanted to experience my first moult. If she makes it, she'll have a_* VERY*_ special name.

I dunno. She appears cleanly molted. She's extremely weak.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

Yeh @Graceface TY for the nice encouraging words in the other thread, but her injuries from the ship mustve been deep enough that when she molted today she didnt set her hooks right. She pretty much got out of it  herself except at the very end of her abdomen. She lost purchase, maybe the injuries, and exhaustion from the molt, and fell 6 inches. I lifted her by the molt and she smoothly fell out a very short distance from the surface I had her over (maybe an inch). Shes still alive but extremely weary. 

She's not gonna make it. 

The other one (a girl too, I think) is doing great. I took out her dubia and other than to mist, she's staying up high and away on a shelf to molt.

Sucks this had to be our first molt.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 15, 2018)

Poor girl.  

Maybe you can try give her honey water. It will give her some energy.



hysteresis said:


> Sucks this had to be our first molt. ﻿


Yeah, your girl had a hard time...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 15, 2018)

Is she still alive? There is a possibility she might make it if she shows desire to live. Honeywater and bug goo on a toothpick (if she is still alive anyway) and see if she can pull herself together. 

If not you may have to put her down. One humane way is to put her in freezer for 24 hrs. 

Do what you think is best is my advice. Good luck!


----------



## Graceface (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this! Have you tried Honey water? Hopefully she is a fighter and has the will to keep going.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

@Graceface @Little Mantis @Prayingmantisqueen

Wild. I composed a response but forgot to submit I guess. LoL.

Wild ride. I expected her to expire by this morning. Instead I found her up the side by an inch or two.

I gave her honey water. Then this...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

And now THIS!

Internet say they expire within a day or two after this kind of event. AND she was injured to begin with.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 15, 2018)

Honey water can work miracles! It's a good sign that she is hanging in there  you never know, so Keep trying! Maybe she will take a bit of food later.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

Out of reactions @Little Mantis @Graceface and @Prayingmantisqueen  I'll get yall later.

Yes. I have dubia and cricket to disect.

A bit later.

At best, ill have to hand feed her until she molts next. We'll see.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 15, 2018)

Molting is a difficult process and takes a ton of energy. I've had mantids seem done for after a molt and then honey water saved the day. 

There's no telling with mantids sometimes, so Keep trying until she stops trying too


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 15, 2018)

She looks great! Good job!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 15, 2018)

Good vibes. She should be okay!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 15, 2018)

I am happy to see this pic @hysteresis your girl has the will to live.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 15, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I am happy to see this pic @hysteresis your girl has the will to live.


For sure!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 @Prayingmantisqueen @Little Mantis @Graceface

Thank you for your cheer and support. 

Truly she's up and down. Up and down.

The honey did her good for a while. She just got another serving, and a cricket belly to follow shortly. 

I hope her digestive tract is in order.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 15, 2018)

It probably is fine  



hysteresis said:


> hope﻿﻿﻿ her dig﻿estive tract is in order.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 15, 2018)

She seems like a fighter! I'm rooting for her to pull through


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

Graceface said:


> She seems like a fighter! I'm rooting for her to pull through


_extremely _weak, but....



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> It probably is fine


She _did _just accept and ate THREE small crickets.  

**Dissected and hand-fed.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 15, 2018)

She also had another good dose of honey water, and a bit of banana on a qtip.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> _extremely _weak, but....
> 
> She _did _just accept and ate THREE small crickets.
> 
> **Dissected and hand-fed.


Yay! Eating is a good sign. I'll keep sending positive vibes


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Yay! Eating is a good sign. I'll keep sending positive vibes


Thank you!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

Night owl over here.

Decided to see if she'd swat at a dubia.

She reacted but doesn't have proper use of any limb, really. But she can articulate to a degree that might give her a chance to molt again. She can awkwardly climb the mesh 'curtains' I've draped in her bin. She does climb a bit, and has regained an impressive amount of strength. So I dissected her dubia, and she ate ALL the guts.

3 crickets, and a dubia. Good outing.

I certainly can do this for a few weeks. 

The trick will be to see if she can moult vertically, or if she can figure out how to invert herself, anchoring solidly for a moult.

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

Her name is Hope.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> 3 crickets, and a dubia. Good outing.


Fight for her. She has the will to live and she is eating. That is a good sign.



hysteresis said:


> Her name is Hope.


A nice fitting name for your girl


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Her name is Hope.


Awww..


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

Hope's breakfast - two nice crickets back-to-back.

One can see her raptorials are gimped out.  She can climb, but can't grapple her food.

S'okay. I got her covered.  







AND, her belly is starting to fill up.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Her name is Hope.


Love it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> _extremely _weak, but....
> 
> She _did _just accept and ate THREE small crickets.
> 
> **Dissected and hand-fed.


YAY!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Her name is Hope.


That is perfect and beautiful! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 18, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Fight for her. She has the will to live and she is eating. That is a good sign.
> 
> A nice fitting name for your girl


I came back here giving LIKES and ran out again. I'll get ya. 

Here's Hope today achieving a major milestone in her progress. I managed to invert her, and she's showing greatly improved ability to hang. If she intends to molt out of this, she needs to hang on firmly and NOT mismolt or fall again.

She still has some strengthening and healing to do. She's currently L6.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 18, 2018)

Hope has the will to live. that is good.  I hope she can hang on her own


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 18, 2018)

She looks great!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks @MantisGirl13.

Lets see if she can lock in upside down.

I'm not sure she can. How will she molt?


----------



## Graceface (Dec 18, 2018)

I've read of people taping their mantids in place, though I have never had to resort to such measures, thankfully


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 18, 2018)

What about a super small (tiny spittle-sized) drop of CA adhesive at the lower part of each tibia? This is crazy. I know!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 19, 2018)

Let her be a while, she may figure it out on her own!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Let her be a while, she may figure it out on her own!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I will. For the record, she is golden #2.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

And also for the record, I came home to find that golden #1 has succesfully molted to L6. She is _stunning_! 

Pics in a bit.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

Im not touching her for a bit, but here she is. Notice the molt at the bottom... is that normal?

Golden #1







Up close...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

Im sorry. EVERY &amp;@^^%@ I load my mantis pics into my forum share folder in Dropbox, the pic renders sideways.

I have to open it then save it again, in Paint.net. Dropbox link refreshes, and _then _it renders correctly.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

Golden #1

Here she is, on a near-spent paper towel roll, so as to appreciate her size.






She's very pretty.






Nice colors!











A little unsettling to handle, and only L6.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 20, 2018)

She is so pretty! Congrats on the successful molt


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Graceface said:


> She is so pretty! Congrats on the successful molt


Thank you!  She's got two medium dubias in there. Curious but not striking yet, as far as I have seen.

Is it normal to find their molt at the bottom? Hers was.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 20, 2018)

Cool she's big


----------



## danl82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes completely normal to find tge moult on the bottom of the enclosure.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

danl82 said:


> Yes completely normal to find tge moult on the bottom of the enclosure.


Cool, thank you very much!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

Gratz on the molt. She is beautiful


----------



## Graceface (Dec 20, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Thank you!  She's got two medium dubias in there. Curious but not striking yet, as far as I have seen.
> 
> Is it normal to find their molt at the bottom? Hers was.


It can take a day or 2 for them to eat after molting, so don't be concerned. She will eat when she is ready. 

And yes, finding the molt on the floor is normal. The exoskeleton falls off like that sometimes and gravity always wins!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Graceface said:


> It can take a day or 2 for them to eat after molting, so don't be concerned. She will eat when she is ready.


I offered a dissected cricket this morning before work and she took it. Nom nom. Dubias just sit there looking dead. LoL. Until you nudge em.



Graceface said:


> And yes, finding the molt on the floor is normal. The exoskeleton falls off like that sometimes and gravity always wins!


Thank you. She looked perfect, so I had no real suspicion to think she fell.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 20, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I offered a dissected cricket this morning before work and she took it. Nom nom. Dubias just sit there looking dead. LoL. Until you nudge em.
> 
> .


I don't feed dubias, the thought just bothers me. Funny, I love mantids but I'm not a real 'bug' person, and just the concept of purposefully owning and raising roaches is too much for me, hahaha. Plus, I raise smaller mantids that eat solely flying insects, so I dodged that bullet! I still can't believe I'm *breeding flies! *I used to be deathly afraid of spiders, and this week I fed one I caught in my house. Progress


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

@Graceface funny hey?

I got the dubias from dude that sent me the goldens and rhombos. I dont see how stationary / hiding prey like that gets a mantis to strike. Odd.

They sure love crickets tho. I need some Black Soldier Flies.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 20, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @Graceface funny hey?
> 
> I got the dubias from dude that sent me the goldens and rhombos. I dont see how stationary / hiding prey like that gets a mantis to strike. Odd.
> 
> They sure love crickets tho. I need some Black Soldier Flies.


I think most people are hand feeding dubias to their mantids with tongs, since they like to burrow. I can't imagine the time that must take! I have around 50 mantids right now... 

I tried feeding meal worms and superworms to my Orchids and they looked so offended  I can't get them to eat anything but flies. I'd try moths, but I haven't looked into getting them or raising them as a food source. They'd need to be bigger than Blue Bottles to be worth my time.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

Graceface said:


> I tried feeding meal worms and superworms to my Orchids and they looked so offended


LOL, my mantids loves flies too, Aurene needs something bigger than flies.  But she love them. My ghosts are too big for FF so I hope some smaller flies will hatch soon. Today they got dubia white goo, but they are not used to handfed yet.

(I hate flies but i see them differently now: mantis food)


----------



## Graceface (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> LOL, my mantids loves flies too, Aurene needs something bigger than flies.  But she love them. My ghosts are too big for FF so I hope some smaller flies will hatch soon. Today they got dubia white goo, but they are not used to handfed yet.
> 
> (I hate flies but i see them differently now: mantis food)


The flies don't bother me much, though they are annoying for sure! Dubia white goo... Now that bothers me


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Dubia white goo... Now that bothers me


It will feed the little ones who are too big for FF. I got baby grasshoppers, those are smaller than the fat flies, they can try to eat that.  

3 little mantids I fed with dubia goo


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> It will feed the little ones who are too big for FF. I got baby grasshoppers, those are smaller than the fat flies, they can try to eat that.
> 
> 3 little mantids I fed with dubia goo


My R. megaeras


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Golden #1 that just molted took a couple cut up dubias and a couple cut up crickets today.

Her belly needed filling, as she hadn't eaten in a week.

She's sooooOoOooo sxxy.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Her name is Noël.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 21, 2018)

What instar is she? My golden have  notyellow in front legs yet.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 21, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> What instar is she? My golden have  notyellow in front legs yet.


I received them as L5, so they would be L6.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 21, 2018)

Mine is L5, but she has te yellow in her arms too. I saw it on a pic that I took of her.  She was enjoying a baby grasshopper.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 22, 2018)

Noel is beautiful! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Noel is beautiful!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks. I'm glad to have a healthy golden. Hope is still eating well and stuff but just isn't climbing very well. But Noël is all over the place. Ill slow down feeding Nöel once I fill her belly up a bit.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 26, 2018)

Hope update: She isn't doing great. A rear tarsus has turned black, and her raptorial Tibia and tarsus are also black.

She can't flex her joints too well, and she barely climbs. Just a bit up the side usually.

Her appetite is good though. Two small crickets today. Slow and sluggish the whole time since mismolt.

Photo taken yesterday.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 26, 2018)

Noël on the other hand, is doing amazing!

Stalked her cricket and ate it up, then took an upside-down dubia presented before her.

Nice cropped photo from today.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 28, 2018)

I am sorry about hope, it doesn't look like she is doing so well! Noel looks great!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks @MantisGirl13. Noël is a beast for sure. 

Funny thing about Hope... she eats soooo well. But I don't know how she can molt out of this condition without some serious support.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

I am still shocked. These venosas don't mess around.

Noël:  Cricket in bin to nomnom in less than 60 seconds. ☠


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 28, 2018)

Just read this whole thread from start to finish. My, this was one heck of an emotional roller coaster! Congrats on the healthy Nöel. Sad to hear about hope, maybe try some more honey? Nice pics, what lens did you use? 18-55mm? Right? That's what it looks like from a glance but not sure.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

Nikon D3100. Yes 18-55mm.

Not a fancy camera, but it'll have to do. 

Considering some lenses - a macro lens for the bugs, and a zoom lens.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Sad to hear about hope, maybe try some more honey?


We give her honey every couple of days.

She eats *every* time I offer, so that improves her prospects greatly. I just have to hand feed her.

She just can't get around like she should, and getting up on her lid and staying there seems out of the question.

We'll see what intervention I can apply at molting time.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 28, 2018)

Good Nöel is doing great.



hysteresis said:


> Hope update: She isn't doing great. A rear tarsus has turned black, and her raptorial Tibia and tarsus are also black.


But i feel sad for Hope. Bodyparts turning black is not a good sign. Hope it won't get worse. And that she keeps eating. I don't know if a molt can fix stuff like that...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

If she has infection, I dont know how that works. Youre right.

I feed her and hold her. She's responsive and tries to swat at her food when it twitches. I'll post a vid later of how she eats. She props her cricket in the nook of an arm and devours it. She's still a bottomless pit, as I never feed so much to gorge her in one sitting. Seems she can always take more.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

OMG I can't breathe.

4 ghosts and 4 spinys.  

Should be coming this way in about a week or so. He wants them to molt another time before shipping. 

I'm losing my mind!


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 29, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. I don't anticipate a problem.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 29, 2018)

EXCITING!!! So happy for you about the new additions. Can't wait for pics of them 

Here's Hope-ing (lol) that Hope will pull through and be able to molt


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Here's Hope-ing (lol) that Hope will pull through and be able to molt


That's the amazing part. I_CAN'T_FILL_HER_UP! She keeps eating and eating.

I feed them something small every day. Then on a day like today I gorge them, because the goldens are bottomless pits. They digest it quick and poop like crazy.

Hope had two small crickets today. Being unable to grapple, she tomahawked the 'tweezered' cricket, chomped on a leg and ate it clean off. Then, she reached down with her maw and started eating out the belly. There was nothing left.

I set her in her clean home, and she decides she's gonna go for a climb. She climbed a bit up the side. Here, she was just hanging around, cleaning herself up with her femoral brushes (left side, she wasn't hooked in, but cleaning herself). What a trooper!

.








Graceface said:


> EXCITING!!! So happy for you about the new additions. Can't wait for pics of them


I was expecting to hear from him about the ghosts, and making good for the shipping mistake with Hope. I almost dropped my phone when he offered up the spinys as well.

Four and four. I'm ecstatic!  

Of _course_ I'll post pics. I can't seem to leave this forum for more than an hour as it is!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 30, 2018)

With Hope, i'll have to tape her up or something. Maybe a teeeeeeeny drop of crazy glue. Even smaller than that. Tiny. Top side of her rear four tarsi (well, three, as she's missing one).

If she molts out with three good tarsi out of four on the back, we're gold. She can have a problem with her raptorials for another molt or two but _*Hope*fully_  she'll have at least one good raptorial at next molt.

THAT should get her through L7.

It's all down to the next molt.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 30, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I was expecting to hear from him about the ghosts, and making good for the shipping mistake with Hope. I almost dropped my phone when he offered up the spinys as well.
> 
> Four and four. I'm ecstatic!


Nice, getting enew mantids is always fun



hysteresis said:


> I set her in her clean home, and she decides she's gonna go for a climb. She climbed a bit up the side. Here, she was just hanging around, cleaning herself up with her femoral brushes (left side, she wasn't hooked in, but cleaning herself). What a trooper!


Your girl surely has the will to live. I hope she will make it to next molt, and can heal herself.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 31, 2018)

My H. golden experience continues here:


----------

